# Yamaha Bruin



## confederate (Sep 14, 2004)

Anybody own a yamaha Bruin Automatic? I have been thinking about selling my Big Bear 400 and getting a Bruin. I use to have a polaris before the Big Bear and I miss the Automatic transmission. Just would like yo hear some feed back if someone has one?


----------



## puckett (Sep 15, 2004)

I bought one last weekend, so far so good.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 15, 2004)

INFO:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/products/unitinfo/1/atv/29/327/yamaha_bruin_350_automatic.aspx

ML


----------



## confederate (Sep 15, 2004)

How many of you guys have expierience with past Atv's that you can compare the Bruin too? I guess I am a little leary because it doesnt have a low gear, only high. The polaris I owned 3 years ago had low and high. I seldom used low that I can remember. Maybe a time or two with a Deer on it while working my way thru the woods.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 15, 2004)

I have the Yamaha Grizzly.  I love it.  It's very stable and I've had it in some pretty "angled" situations and its suspension kept it more level than other 4 wheelers I've ridden.   The automatic tranny is wonderful.   I actually got it off into the creek last weekend and the soft bank kept caving under me.  I actually had to put it in 4 wheel drive, put it in low and lock the differential.  Once I did that, it crawled out like it was on concrete.   It'll run about 60 MPH, too.


----------



## Guy (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a Kodiak. Yamaha makes a wonderful ATV.  

I have friends that have Polaris. They have all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a bruin.  I really like it.  I have the email for a guy on ebay that sells all original yamaha plastic in camo.  I bought the green one in 2wd.  You cannot get it in camo.  I bought the aftermarket plastic for $200 and voila' I have a camo bruin.

   The only bad thing so far is aftermarket.  Very small selection of stuff for bruins.  Seems everything is big bear kodiak grizzly.

MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 16, 2004)

before....


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 16, 2004)

after......


----------



## Derek (Sep 16, 2004)

I've found the only reason people buy Yamaha's is because they are the cheapest make.  The are also made the cheapest.  In doing a ton of research about all makes in developing our new ATV plow I came to the conclusion that I will never own a Yamaha.  They are pretty much made out of pot medal.  I know I may get some grief for this but it is true.  Polaris, Honda, and Arctic Cat's are by far heads and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## birddog (Sep 16, 2004)

*swap or sell*

Confederate                                                                                                                                                                                                                     papagil has one swap and sell


----------



## confederate (Sep 16, 2004)

I have owned one Honda years ago. Then a 200 Yamaha. Then a 300 polaris and now a 400 Big Bear. All were good and I bought them all new. The only one ever to hit the Shop was the Polaris a couple times. I only had the HONDA A YEAR. I had the first Yamaha 8 years. Never had a problem. Had the polaris 6 years. I have had the Big Bear 3 years. I can only go by my experience. I think all companys make good 4 wheelers. Yamaha would not have been around this long if they were that bad.


----------



## Derek (Sep 16, 2004)

The Yamaha engine is probably one of the best, but all other parts, frame, etc...is the cheap stuff.  That is why they are cheaper than any other make of 4 wheeler.  I think people are starting to catch on to it because Polaris and Honda own about 75% of the ATV market right know.  Arctic Cat is selling like crazy and I foresee them being towards the top soon since they signed a HUGE deal with Bass Pro and are being sold at all Bass Pro Stores.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm glad I have a Honda so I don't have to depend on the new Yamaha I purchased about 6 months ago.


----------



## Guy (Sep 17, 2004)

Polaris has to be one of the worst in terms of reliability.  Artic Cat is good but, I think the engines are made by Kawasaki.  Which is not good. 

Derek, I don't know why you say they are made cheap.  My frame, boards, shaft drive and diffs are ALL quality.  I don't know if the Kodiak is made diiferently than the cheaper models.  I can tell you I ride mine like it's meant to be ridden.  I also do the oil changes, diff fluids and such every year.  

To be honest, I think all of them are good as long as you take care of it. 

The only problem I had was that my racks were starting to rust because of heavy use.  I had them Linex'd and they came out great.


----------



## Derek (Sep 17, 2004)

Guy,

I am just telling you our findings in our research....when Yamaha's are shipped to US they keep them under certain weight to avoid paying some sort of weight tariff.  In order to keep them under that weight they are made out of cheaper, lighter medal.  

If you took a survey of Yamaha owners, I bet most of them would tell you that the main (maybe not the only) reason they bought them is because they are cheaper than other makes.  

I agree that all of makes are probably good enough if you take care of them and don't rag them out.   

By the way, why do you say that Polaris is not reliable???? A lot of people disagree considering they own the majority of the ATV market.  I own one and know alot of people who do as well and never had any major issues. :


----------



## Guy (Sep 17, 2004)

Polaris have horrible engines and they can't seem to make a tranny that doesn't eat up belts.  They may have corrected it.  I think they have a 2 year warranty now on the belts because of all the problems they have had.  I would never own one.  My last camp there were 4 Ploaris'.  Everyone had problems from engine to tranny to electronics.

My new camp has three.  They don't like them.  I ahve ridden them many times.  The 700 rides like a caddy.  But I still woudn't own one.  

I do have to disagree about the Yamaha.  In my opinion they are number two behind Honda.  Just because they sell them cheaper doesn't mean they are inferior.  If you look at Yamaha's overall marketshare, you can see that they move units.  And, they deal.  There is much mark up on these toys.


----------



## Derek (Sep 17, 2004)

I guess everyone has their opinion.  The Yamaha's I have rode, latest one being a Kodiak, ride like brokkin' bull and handle terrible to me.  I guess we need to get together and put a Yamaha/Honda engine on a Polaris frame and we wouldn't have anything to complain about.  

The only reason Polaris' eat up those belts is because of the idiots that drive them.  All you have to do is read the maintenance manual to know how to keep them maintained.  You can't try to go 50mph in Low gear or try and pull something in High Gear.  You have to know your machinery.  

As we both agree on its all personal preference and what you are comfortable with...just like with guns, cars, ammo, etc.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 17, 2004)

Ive got a 2000 model automatic kodiak and wouldnt trade it for the world..As for them being cheap? lol, well i do everything with mine that everyone else does with there hondas and such, and have zero problems..


----------



## QUADSAC (Sep 17, 2004)

*cheap ole' yamahas*

well I've owned 2 of the cheap ole' yamahas a '01 big bear 400 4wd & a '03 kodiak 400 4wd, best cheap 4 wheelers I've ever owned & thousands less than the others, I ride mine like I stole it all the time & have never had a problem with neither one. Only reason I sold the big bear was because I could not take it out of 4 wheel drive. To each his own I always say.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 20, 2004)

Man alive,

    I have seen Bowhunter24 absolutely BEAT a bear tracker (lowest model in yamahas line up)  and that thing won't die.

    His Grandfather has had the same four wheel drive big bear for between 12 and 15 years and it runs and performs great.

    I really love my new bruin, but dont have a history with it yet.  I can vouch for the polaris IRS, my straight axle is a kidney beater, BUT yamaha has the new kodiak with the IRS!  Also I try to adhere to the KISS method (keep it simple stupid) and polaris has mucho moving parts on their IRS.

   Oh yeah, and the dealer offered me the honda for the exact same price, I just chose the yamaha.

   This is a subject of heated debate on any forum or website you go to.  End result  is just to pick what fits you and makes you happy.

MBD


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

I got one of them old cheap yam yams too and she is a 90 model. After ER used her for many years I bought her and she just keeps on going. He has wished several times he had her back.

My beed is with the local theives,  i mean dealer in Athesn. They are jerks and charge you 2 prices to be a jerk.. So I just order from the internet and save on price and taxes more than enuff to pay shipping and pat myself on the back every time for not supporting theives.


----------



## confederate (Sep 23, 2004)

Well I went ahead and bought the Bruin. I got it yesterday. I tested it pretty good taking it up some steep long wooded hills at the Club. I think it will do anything 90% of the hunter will ever need. If a hunter hunts in River swamps or like terrain, then they may need a 4 wheel drive. I wanted to get another automatic but didnt want to feel like I was getting less of a machine than my Big Bear which was a 5 speed. I am satisfied that I will be happy with it. As I get more time on it I will let yall know what I think. So far, I really like it. I ordered a special oner sized rear rack for it. I put them on every AtV i have owned. Its really hard to get a Deer on a standard rack by yourself and the Big ones have sides on them so the Deer wont roll off every time you get it on there.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 23, 2004)

Im sure you wont be disappointed...


----------

